# Ciryx PR166+

## mutton

I'm trying to install gentoo on my Cyrix PR166+

What settings do I need in the /ect/make.conf

What else do I have to mind.

Thanx

----------

## Mimamau

should be a 586, maybe you should try without special optimizations.

got a cyrix pr233 mmx, but didnt manage to install gentoo on it, dont know why...

----------

## mutton

Why?

What Problems did you have?

What errors did you get?

I've tried install and got these Errors:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=6815

 *Mimamau wrote:*   

> should be a 586, maybe you should try without special optimizations.
> 
> got a cyrix pr233 mmx, but didnt manage to install gentoo on it, dont know why...

 

----------

## Mimamau

dont know exactly, for now I realised that my hdd is too small in this machine, but this wasnt the problem.

when I have more time, ill try it again, but for this cpu Ill need a lot of time, I think  :Wink: 

----------

## rojaro

well ... mutton is lame :)

so he brought on wednesday his machine over to my place and after about 10 minutes of messing around with his fsck'ed installation i decided to reinstall from scratch ... as he had the optimizations in /etc/make.conf at -O3 i lowered them to -O2. so the three lines in that file look as follows:

```
CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i586 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i586 -O2 -pipe"

```

that did the trick ... 

```
bullenbodo root # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : CyrixInstead

cpu family      : 5

model           : 2

model name      : 6x86 2x Core/Bus Clock

stepping        : 7

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : yes

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu cyrix_arr

bogomips        : 132.09

```

the beast is running since wednesday, busy compiling stuff like samba, mysql, xfree etc ... no problems so far ... and no, the name bullenbodo wasn't my idea :)

addendum: if you have trouble with bzip2 during the installation (bootstrapping or emerge system), do "emerge sys-apps/bzip2" before as it will be used then instead of the precompiled version included in the stage1 tarball ... but don't forget to fix up the make.conf before

regards

  rojaro

----------

## irony

What does the switch -O# do?  Why use -O2 over -O3, and in what other situations might it be appropriate do so?

----------

## klieber

 *irony wrote:*   

> What does the switch -O# do?  Why use -O2 over -O3, and in what other situations might it be appropriate do so?

 

RTFM.  man gcc.  search for '-O'

--kurt

----------

## irony

Okay, it changes the optimization options.  When is one set of optimizations appropriate over another?  What hardware can handle a given set of optimizations?  If I'm using a machine with less physical memory, should I be turning off particular optimizations?  Older processor?

If general guidelines don't exist and it's just a matter of experimentation, that would be good to know, too.

Thanks.

----------

